# 1980 boys Blue Spitfire



## tripple3 (Dec 8, 2014)

Sold...
Price lowered to $350 OBO

Just listed...$375 OBOhttp://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/4795959418.html


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 16, 2014)

bumpin it


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2014)

I would trade this for something else if interested....


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 23, 2014)

Great looking bike Mark. S7 or S2 rims?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Good stuff*



rustjunkie said:


> Great looking bike Mark. S7 or S2 rims?



Thanks!
Nice straight S-2s with correct Bendix hub, Blackwall Typhoon Cords, painted fenders with reflector still there...
And rode-tested by me. I bought it because it looked just the way I would have ordered it when I was 15 when this was new.
I am selling it because I have too many ...Schwinns.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 29, 2014)

This bike is available. I had 2 Blue Boys bikes for sale; the other 1 sold.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2015)

*bbbump*

to the top. I rode it today without stopping to take more pics...pretty rare occurrence....


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 10, 2015)

*Green Signs down Brookhurst almost to P.C.H.*

Sold....
Garage Sale bike Show... 3 of mine for sale.  Asking $325 Nice original.


----------

